# Stefanie Hertel nippelt 3x



## Bond (30 Juli 2011)




----------



## hansdampf76 (30 Juli 2011)

*AW: Stefanie Hertel nippelt*

genialst...


----------



## Punisher (30 Juli 2011)

bei Roberto ist das kein Wunder


----------



## jurgol1 (30 Juli 2011)

klasse, danke dafür


----------



## BlueLynne (30 Juli 2011)

:thx:schön für Stefanie


----------



## steven-porn (30 Juli 2011)

Sehr Schön.:thx:


----------



## geggsen (30 Juli 2011)

So gefällt mir Stefanie am besten.
Danke


----------



## Sascha1975 (31 Juli 2011)

Danke!


----------



## andizzlethom (31 Juli 2011)

*AW: Stefanie Hertel nippelt*



hansdampf76 schrieb:


> genialst...



Super!!


----------



## snoopy63 (31 Juli 2011)

Prima!
Danke.
Die Frau hat ja doch noch Potential


----------



## mrjojojo (1 Aug. 2011)

wooooooooooooow mehr bitte


----------



## namor66 (1 Aug. 2011)

super Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## snoopy01 (1 Aug. 2011)

sehr schön. danke!


----------



## Htower (1 Aug. 2011)

klasse


----------



## solo (2 Aug. 2011)

da ist jemand heiss,geil


----------



## lisaplenske (2 Aug. 2011)

Sensationell, Mann einmal nackt bitte die süsse Steffi:drip:, aber ich werde es noch erleben :thumbup: war wohl kalt im Studio
Danke für die Bilder

PS: Und die ist mit dem Horst richtig glücklich, gemeine Welt


----------



## posemuckel (3 Aug. 2011)

Ob sie bei ihrem Stefan auch so "steil" ist??


----------



## rotmarty (3 Aug. 2011)

Klasse Nippel!!!


----------



## Palmina6 (3 Aug. 2011)

Der Roberto muß ja eine Wirkung haben...! So kalt dürfte es im Studio ja nicht sein.


----------



## galarsch (3 Aug. 2011)

Grosses Danke ...echt nette nippel


----------



## swen (3 Aug. 2011)

Danke für die heiße Stefanie !


----------



## nuroone (3 Aug. 2011)

Da könnte man ja fast noch mehr zu sehen wünschen


----------



## bell (3 Aug. 2011)

oh wow - Klasse - DAnke


----------



## Software_012 (3 Aug. 2011)

*




* *für die tollen Caps*


----------



## MrCap (4 Aug. 2011)

:WOW: *Ihre Bilder werden von mal zu mal schärfer  vielen Dank für die leckere sexy Steffi-Maus !!!* :thumbup:


----------



## Knuddel (5 Aug. 2011)

Geile Show Stefanie könnte öfter was von sich zeigen


----------



## [email protected] (8 Aug. 2011)

schön groß


----------



## mausbett (8 Aug. 2011)

WUNDERSCHÖN :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## deppi (9 Aug. 2011)

Klasse, mehr davon!


----------



## bommerlunder23 (9 Aug. 2011)

nice


----------



## mav (9 Aug. 2011)

Kesselnieten !


----------



## mumell (11 Aug. 2011)

geile braut ,super bild


----------



## hein blöd (11 Aug. 2011)

da hat Mross Stefan aber ordentlich was zum spielen, Besser als die olle Trompete:WOW:


----------



## hunterios (11 Aug. 2011)

sehr fein danke


----------



## badboy65 (12 Aug. 2011)

*AW: Stefanie Hertel nippelt*

sehr süß


----------



## Kalimero (13 Aug. 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## slipslide2000 (17 Aug. 2011)

Jaaaaa. Mehr davon.


----------



## Klamala2008 (19 Aug. 2011)

ssssupi. endlich geht sie mal aus sich raus!!!


----------



## aldapfaf1 (30 Aug. 2011)

Sehr schön, danke


----------



## James1981 (2 Sep. 2011)

warum hat so eine Frau so einen Typen??


----------



## radotime (2 Sep. 2011)

Super Fotos von der süssen Stefanie


----------



## dida (2 Sep. 2011)

nett danke


----------



## aromabar (2 Sep. 2011)

sehr schön:thx:


----------



## Lone*Star (2 Sep. 2011)

War evtl. kalt im Studio


----------



## herstadt (2 Sep. 2011)

Stefanie. . . . :thumbup:

ein Mädel, wie ich es mögen mag!:WOW:


----------



## Profi (2 Sep. 2011)

Stefanie kann sich sehen lassen!!!


----------



## Bacchus69 (3 Sep. 2011)

Heißes Mäuschen, leider schon vergeben


----------



## bubu2906 (3 Sep. 2011)

super mehr davon


----------



## meineseine (3 Sep. 2011)

sehr nett


----------



## Bobandrew (3 Sep. 2011)

Sehr schön. . Danke.


----------



## meister12318 (13 Sep. 2011)

stefanie hertel ja sehr geil, vielleicht eines tages mal nackt


----------



## uws (14 Sep. 2011)

Einfach nur Klasse Danke für Stefanie


----------



## grex1981 (14 Sep. 2011)

Die sind ja süß


----------



## Scub (14 Sep. 2011)

woow, kaum zu glauben


----------



## G3GTSp (18 Sep. 2011)

schöne ansichten bei Stefanie


----------



## murky555 (21 Sep. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## teddyralf (21 Sep. 2011)

ein großes danke...hoffentlich sehen wir sie auch mal ohne


----------



## Mcgn (22 Sep. 2011)

Schön


----------



## scholl7777 (22 Sep. 2011)

danke:thumbup:


----------



## Michel-Ismael (22 Sep. 2011)

Man kann sich jetzt ja wieder bewerben....


----------



## tommie3 (22 Sep. 2011)

Die muss halt Werbung in eigener sache machen.


----------



## wito (22 Sep. 2011)

klasse, danke dafür


----------



## shooter710 (22 Sep. 2011)

1A


----------



## rcsm13 (23 Sep. 2011)

Top


----------



## Jowood (23 Sep. 2011)

hammer.. sieht sehr gut aus...


----------



## schneiderchs (23 Sep. 2011)

nett


----------



## stummel (28 Sep. 2011)

Aber sehr schöne Nippel sind das bitte mehr davon!!!!


----------



## mucki (28 Sep. 2011)

danke


----------



## eisman (28 Sep. 2011)

schöne neu-single frau


----------



## realsacha (30 Sep. 2011)

posemuckel schrieb:


> Ob sie bei ihrem Stefan auch so "steil" ist??



jetzt nicht mehr.... :WOW: :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## James1981 (30 Sep. 2011)

Juhu, klasse


----------



## simse (6 Okt. 2011)

echt sexy ihre harten nippel!


----------



## dk2803 (6 Okt. 2011)

*Klasse Nippel Juhu*

Juhu


----------



## Romo (7 Okt. 2011)

Bond schrieb:


>



Schöne Nippel


----------



## callingelvis (8 Okt. 2011)

hmmm, knabber knabber, lutsch lutsch....


----------



## wgrw3 (8 Okt. 2011)

Danke


Bond schrieb:


>


----------



## matlock (8 Okt. 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## hsvbaer (8 Okt. 2011)

Suchst Sie schon einen Neuen ?


----------



## Mcgn (8 Okt. 2011)

:wow:


----------



## mrcanyon (12 Okt. 2011)

Echt der Wahnsinn. Superscharf.Wow.


----------



## swen (13 Okt. 2011)

Super sexy !


----------



## hooples (13 Okt. 2011)

top danke


----------



## Kalimero (15 Okt. 2011)




----------



## eutektikus (16 Okt. 2011)

Danke für die Hertlige Nippel !


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Okt. 2011)

das wirklich sensationell  besten dank für stefanie


----------



## dooley12 (20 Okt. 2011)

heisse nippel.


----------



## pofan (20 Okt. 2011)

:thumbup::thumbupANKE !!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## wulf15 (1 Jan. 2012)

heisse nippel von Stefanie :thumbup:
Gerne mehr ...


----------



## jerome (1 Jan. 2012)

Schööön... danke!!!


----------



## padde87 (1 Jan. 2012)

hübsch ^^


----------



## meister12318 (4 Jan. 2012)

toll
das nippelbild fehelen nur noch nacktbilder


----------



## AegeriA (4 Jan. 2012)

toll ^^


----------



## neman64 (4 Jan. 2012)

Wenn man keinen BH trägt nippelt man.
:thx: für die tollen Bilder.


----------



## Mortilloo (5 Jan. 2012)

genialst...


----------



## flr21 (6 Jan. 2012)

sehr schön. dankeschön.


----------



## guhrle (6 Jan. 2012)

muss man schon sagen. schöner nippel. danke schön für die bilder.


----------



## tassilo (6 Jan. 2012)

Tolle Frau,bitte mehr von den Nippeln ! :thumbup:


----------



## stummel (8 Jan. 2012)

sehr schöne nippel hat sie


----------



## swen (8 Jan. 2012)

Traumhaft !


----------



## Knesset (8 Jan. 2012)

sehr nett, danke :thumbup:


----------



## gartenzwerg69 (14 Jan. 2012)

Wow Tolle Hupen


----------



## NormanBates (14 Jan. 2012)

Das liegt nicht an Roberto!


----------



## SabineC (31 Jan. 2012)

Hübsche Frau


----------



## terbo (31 Jan. 2012)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Unregistriert (4 Feb. 2012)

diese frau und diese nippel sind das beste das deutschland zu bieten hat.hoffe ich sehe sie bei lets dance.


----------



## Ragdoll (6 Apr. 2012)

Die nippelt wegen Roberto`s Schokoriegel


----------



## joepi (6 Apr. 2012)

Bond schrieb:


>



sorry,schlechter fake


----------



## DAO (6 Apr. 2012)

roberto hats drauf


----------



## Alex05091983 (7 Apr. 2012)

Vor Let`s Dance habe ich Stefanie Hertel nie so wahr genommen, 
aber das schon ne süße


----------



## bubbale (11 Apr. 2012)

viel zu schade für diesen mross


----------



## Jone (2 Juli 2012)

Absolut klasse. Danke für die Pics :drip:


----------



## homerj1980 (4 Juli 2012)

Wahnsinnsnippel... Danke sehr.


----------



## Motor (16 Juli 2012)

den BH kann sie ruhig immer weg lassen


----------



## throatwobbler (8 Okt. 2012)

toll, Danke!


----------



## topshot (8 Okt. 2012)

schöne Bilder, vielen Dank dafür =)


----------



## nabband (8 Okt. 2012)

sieht gut aus


----------



## hakky (8 Okt. 2012)

einfach schöne Nippel danke


----------



## kirchi123 (12 Okt. 2012)

Wirklich schöne .


----------



## bubbale (20 Okt. 2012)

Spitzenfrau


----------



## shark (10 Nov. 2012)

Schön anzusehen


----------



## japavar (10 Nov. 2012)

nuroone schrieb:


> Da könnte man ja fast noch mehr zu wünschen



Noch viel mehr!


----------



## japavar (10 Nov. 2012)

dachte ich es mir doch ... was für ein luder!


----------



## brgesetz (10 Nov. 2012)

Vielen Dank absolut Klasse!


----------



## paspartout (10 Nov. 2012)

Und Roberto .... nö,komm lass mal .... DER Gag kam jetzt schon zu oft
Danke


----------



## Rambo (10 Nov. 2012)

Suuuuuuuuuuuper geile Bilder!
:thx::thumbup:


----------



## celeb37 (11 Nov. 2012)

schööön!!!!!!!


----------



## bertbeule (11 Nov. 2012)

ist das rechts der andy borg


----------



## boby1 (12 Nov. 2012)

Danke, denke auch es liegt an Roberto


----------



## chrishe1010 (12 Nov. 2012)

das hat was


----------



## oppafrei (28 Nov. 2012)

Hammer Bilder, Danke


----------



## lupo33 (28 Nov. 2012)

Immer nett anzusehen. DANKE


----------



## Charme (29 Nov. 2012)

Sehr Schön :thx:


----------



## Alexx32 (11 Jan. 2013)

Aber warum ihr das passiert, während sie Roberto Blanco sieht, wird wohl ihr Geheimnis bleiben...


----------



## moonshine (20 Feb. 2013)

gibt es da noch mehr davon .... sah glaube ich von hinten auch nicht schlecht aus .....das Kleid .... 


:thumbup:



:thx:


----------



## callingelvis (1 März 2013)

sehr geil.. und zusammen mit dem Brustfettgesicht... klasse


----------



## C4rlsb3rg (4 März 2013)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## reader27 (4 März 2013)

Wirklich sehr nett!


----------



## limonade (6 März 2013)

Dankeschön


----------



## Spencer100 (23 März 2013)

heißes Mädchen


----------



## dazzling (17 Apr. 2013)

Narut pur.......daher die Volksmusike


----------



## [email protected] (13 Mai 2013)

Seeeehr nett


----------



## Lone*Star (13 Mai 2013)

Nippel find' ich gut :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## Micha01 (1 März 2014)

Sie ist wirklich zum anbeissen


----------



## lover68 (1 März 2014)

danke für die bilder, klasse frau


----------



## gurke92 (2 März 2014)

sehr schön


----------



## siamstore (2 März 2014)

So lange sie nicht singt, ist das echt ein leckeres Mädchen :thx:


----------



## bklasse (2 März 2014)

Toll, vielen Dank.


----------



## motopit (2 März 2014)

Danke für die aufschlussreichen Bilder


----------



## Manuel123456 (2 März 2014)

ist ja noch relativ jung und unbekannt!!!!


----------



## Weltenbummler (3 März 2014)

Echt super super wie sich die Nippel durch den Stoff drücken.


----------



## Mat21 (7 März 2014)

Danke Nippel. :thx:


----------



## spiffy05 (7 März 2014)

immer wieder einen Blick wert...


----------



## superfan2000 (6 Apr. 2014)

Stefanie ohne BH - absolut geile Nippel. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## buberich (6 Apr. 2014)

DANKE nur bitte ohne den blanco


----------



## Cembob (16 Mai 2014)

super sexy thx


----------



## dogtobi (17 Mai 2014)

super


----------



## willi hennigfeld (17 Mai 2014)

Geile Nippel, geiler Arsch, grosser Mund - da passt einfach alles... Wenn man Steffi hart rannimmt geht sie bestimmt ab wie eine Rakete, das kleine Luder... Danke dafür!


----------



## 666HP (19 Mai 2014)

Ich sollte doch öfter Volksmusik gucken!!


----------



## Nubbel13 (27 Mai 2014)

Sehr nice :thumbup::thx:


----------



## Mathias82 (27 Mai 2014)

danke für die schöne stefanie


----------



## meister12318 (4 Okt. 2014)

lol toll fehlen nur noch nackt bilder


----------



## djschorschi (4 Okt. 2014)

Mann Mann Mann, die alte Hertel!


----------



## jo888 (5 Okt. 2014)

absolut lecker !


----------



## xBeauty (5 Okt. 2014)

Das ist doch mal schön!


----------



## Neubert184 (5 Okt. 2014)

klasse super, danke dafür


----------



## 10hagen (6 Okt. 2014)

Sehr schön.Danke!


----------



## medamana (6 Okt. 2014)

Ist eine Süße macht nu die falsche Musik


----------



## tschery1 (20 Dez. 2014)

Der Roberto ist damals ganz schön ins stottern gekommen!


----------



## gamsi (21 Dez. 2014)

Super, Danke


----------



## Shavedharry (22 Dez. 2014)

ausgepackt bestimmt auch ein leckerer Anblick


----------



## Hotleglover (22 Dez. 2014)

Geil Hart! wohl ein wenig kalt....


----------



## looser24 (22 Dez. 2014)

Und das nicht zu knapp.
Danke für die caps


----------



## king2805 (9 Juli 2015)

klasse bilder danke


----------



## radotime (17 Juli 2015)

Echt super diese Stefanie.


----------



## Kriemel (27 Juli 2015)

wow..... klasse!


----------



## chillingman (29 Juli 2015)

öfter mal was zeigen, stefanie, ist gut für die karriere


----------



## gogoyubari (6 Aug. 2015)

Auch so ein Rasseweib,,,lecker.
:thx:


----------



## saylor37 (7 Aug. 2015)

sehr schön....vielen Dank


----------



## wegnerk (8 Aug. 2015)

super Bilder, vielen Dank!


----------



## lisd (9 Aug. 2015)

Danke !!!!


----------



## Gringo (17 Aug. 2015)

kampfnippel


----------



## Smurf4k (21 Aug. 2015)

Dank schee.:thumbup:


----------



## thasper (11 Sep. 2015)

Super, klasse!


----------



## goldaunano (17 Sep. 2015)

Cool, danke


----------



## SonyaFan (17 Sep. 2015)

sehr schön


----------



## FFE42 (31 Okt. 2015)

Die Aussage, dass der erste Auftritt Stefanie Hertels in Falkenstein (Vogtland) erfolgt wäre, ist falsch. 
Ich (Jahrgang 1942) weiß dies ganz genau, weil sich die Hertels und unser Posaunenchor der evangelisch-lutherischen Kirchengemeinde Neustadt (Vogtland) damals zur gleichen Zeit in der "Saalstube" unseres "Oberen Gasthofs" befanden, den es inzwischen nicht mehr gibt. Wir packten dort unsere Instrumente aus, während sich die Hertels umgezogen hatten.
Eberhard Hertel teilte mir - in einem Gespräch darauf angesprochen - mit, dass er sich daran nicht mehr erinnern kann.
Ich war damals neben meiner Mitwirkung im Posaunenchor und der Leitung des Kirchenchors in Neustadt als "Dorfkantor" für das gottesdienstliche Orgelspiel (Harmonium) und im Rahmen der Kommune für die Beschallungen im Gasthof "Kunz" (Disko), im "Oberen Gasthof" (Veranstaltungen und Disko) sowie bei Veranstaltungen auf dem Dorfplatz und auf dem Sportplatz (Dorffest und Sportfest) zuständig.
Diesen Sachverhalt hat mir die damalige Vorsitzende des Dorfklubs Neustadt, die diese Veranstaltungen in der Gemeinde Neustadt organisierte, ausdrücklich bestätigt.
Ich wohne inzwischen im Oberen Vogtland und bin in Neustadt nur noch ab und zu vertretungsweise an der elektronischen Kirchen-Orgel.


----------



## frank63 (2 Nov. 2015)

Danke für das süße Nippelchen.


----------



## Bugatti1981 (29 Dez. 2015)

Schöne pics!!!!


----------



## Redhell (29 Dez. 2015)

Ohne die Visage des Ochsen vorher, wäre es viel netter gewesen.

Trotzdem THX


----------



## tigger70 (30 Dez. 2015)

Genial....danke


----------



## philosophie (2 Jan. 2016)

good pics thank


----------



## sasvick (7 Jan. 2016)

es scheint wohl kalt gewesen zu sein


----------



## Farin91 (10 Jan. 2016)

Ihr ist wohl etwas kalt


----------



## Remmidemmi (15 Jan. 2016)

Ein geiles Weib. hammer !!!!


----------



## meistro (15 Jan. 2016)

Sieht ja ungemein spitz aus. Danke für die Bilder


Bond schrieb:


>


----------



## Dauergast81 (6 Feb. 2016)

eine nette hübsche Frau, Danke


----------



## Burli (7 Feb. 2016)

Immer wieder scharf :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Nightwalker01 (7 Feb. 2016)

Einfach Traumhaft


----------



## bett (5 März 2017)

:thx:Wahnsinn:thumbup:


----------



## Djmdhirn (9 März 2017)

nicht schlecht


----------

